# Favorite lures



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So I was thinking with all this corona time ...

What's your go to lures for trout? 
Attached are my go too for spin casting









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Love them roostertails too. Also had great luck with RMT Super Squids. For ice fishing Ratfinkie's for the win.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

*Spin Casting*
Maribou jig (black, brown, olive)
Fly-and-bubble (mosquito, renegade, ant)
Krocodile

*Fly rod*
Wooly bugger
Wooly bugger
Wooly bugger
black foam beetle trailed behind a wooly bugger
pheasant tail \ prince nymph trailed behind a wooly bugger
Wooly bugger
Wooly bugger
foam hopper
Maribou jig 
Dead minnow


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Great post.

I've been a big fan of rooster tails as a kid- especially in creeks and rivers. 

Jake's Spin a Lure has a special place in my heart. 

Bass Fishing. I love fishing buzz baits and scum frogs. But a 4" texas rig motor oil power worm has caught more (and biggest bass).

Fly Fishing. I have a fly that I have made up. Called Foamy. It's a foam stimulator tied with tan foam, tan dubbing, elk hair, and brown hackle. Can fish it from size 6 to size 16 and still catch fish. One of my favorites ever. but the venerable wooly bugger is tough. 

Ice fishing: Caught a lot of rat finke's. I would like them to be made in tungsten as i love the weight of tungsten. Green, orange, or pink are probably the best. 

My favorite lure is whatever fish are biting. San Juan worm? Glo Bug? Corn? Whatever it takes to get the tug.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I should also say those lures have worked awesome for me while growing up in Cedar and St. George. But I can’t figure out these lakes on the north side of the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite buggers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

For trolling I'll sometimes use lead line or not, with pop gear or not. But that triple teaser with the pink stripe is my #1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Seem to do good with the gold & red dot Jake's lure.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> I should also say those lures have worked awesome for me while growing up in Cedar and St. George. But I can't figure out these lakes on the north side of the state.


Well.....it might not have anything to do with your lures. When start out on top, there is only one way to go, and that's down. Sorry, those lakes up north just can't compete with ours down here in the south!

:noidea:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> View attachment 141281
> But that triple teaser...


Triple teaser and needlefish are solid staples of any trout fishing trolling tackle box. Nice to see you have a flatfish in frog to go with them. That's my choice.

Oh, and a bugger. You can't go wrong with a bugger.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When my son was little we were at a store that was going out of business, they had a bin of misc fishing lures, really crappy ones. I told him he could pick out whatever he wanted and i would buy it for him. He bought the stupidest, ugliest, goofiest, misshapen sky blue sparklie thing with way to many hooks. It was terrible.

Well... he always wanted to use it when we would troll. I always rolled my eyes and came up with a reason to use something else. Well, eventually one spring me and him hit Scofield right after ice off... it was a windy frigid day and fishing SUCKED. He said he wanted to try 'his' lure so I said ok, if you catch something on that monstrosity I'd take him to his favorite dinner spot that night. Well... you all can guess what happened next. *BAM*, he caught the dumbest fish in the entire lake. 

LOL

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

PBH said:


> Triple teaser and needlefish are solid staples of any trout fishing trolling tackle box. Nice to see you have a flatfish in frog to go with them. That's my choice.
> 
> Oh, and a bugger. You can't go wrong with a bugger.


Now is your flat fish the one hooker or double hooker?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn’t really learn how to spin fish as a kid. We bait fished almost exclusively until I was introduced to fly fishing at about 12 years old. I didn’t even own a spin rod until my 20s. 

I’ve been slowly trying to build up my lure supply now to fish with my kids more easily, dang those things are pricey! I haven’t fished them enough to have favorites yet. But if you gave me only one fly to use for the rest of my life, it would be an olive seal bugger.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

For a dry fly- Renegade. Probably the most consistent fly/lure I have ever used.
For a nymph- Beaded pheasant tail.
I like the old Panther Martins and Mepps spinning lures.
And a Rainbow Flat Fish or a Wedding Ring for trolling. 
Lots of other things work (maybe even better) but I often come back to the original lures of my past.

When I was very young, my Dad gave us some of the worm hooks tied on a leader and had us tie up something for trolling. Mine was piece of red yarn, a green twist tie and a white feather. I caught a large fish on it at Deer Cr. Of course the fly only lasted one fish, but it made an impression on me. I need to tie up a couple of those for old times sake and hope Wasatch County gets off their high horse and lets us fish......

..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm surprised that no one has come up with the old and true red and white daredevil


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> What's your go to lures for trout?
> Attached are my go too for spin casting


Here is how I would answer this. ( I also do a fair bit of fly and sometimes bait fishing, which is a different topic)

1.Fishing small or medium streams with gear. Mepps or Panther Martin spinners size 1, sometimes 0. Gold for clear water, silver for murky.

2. Small lakes with gear from shore. Fly and bubble.

3. Small lakes in the float tube. Pistol Pete leech with Olive working the best, with black second. (absolutely lethal on trout kicking those around.) Or wooly buggers.

4. Strawberry. Lucky craft ghost color. Or the always reliable tube jigs tipped with bait.

5. Ice fishing. Well, that depends. Rat Finkie, shrimpos, or cutter bugs all get lots of run with me but I will run a number of things down.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Spin casting - 
Jakes gold with red spots - Super Duper - silver/red - Kastmaster in fire tiger - Mepps - red/white - Rooster tail - almost any color will work - Krocodile - Flat fish in frog or yellow belly

Fly Fishing - 
Like PBH Woolly Bugger/Crystal Bugger - black - olive - brown - black/orange - black/green
Leeches - olive - black - Canada blood - white
Hares ear
Montana nymph
Griffiths Gnat
Mosier
Many old favorites - Gray hackle yellow - Captain - Rio Grande King - San Juan Worm - Renegade - Adams


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Red and gold Kastmasters are magic. I've stood next to frustrated fishermen who were catching nothing while I pulled in half a dozen on a red and gold Kastmaster. Catching a brown on the LP AFL stretch while using one in front of a couple fly fishermen just makes my day.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> Now is your flat fish the one hooker or double hooker?


Double. T50!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

PBH reminds me we even haven’t touched LP lures and tactics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

After today- Lucky Craft Pointer


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Packfish said:


> After today- Lucky Craft Pointer


Seems like there is a story and some pictures that need to attend that post!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Long story - 9 rainbows caught and released all footballs. 16 to 20 1/2" missed more. Just before I left and I took a picture and got a black frame is all- extremely ticked but very excited. 26 1/2" 18" girth female brown. had to net twice and pull up by the net rim. So excited that I didn't strap my boat down to the trailer and did not used the motor brace. Just drove away- didn't noticed until I got home. Luckily it was only a 3 mile back slow road drive. obviously a Ripleys believe it or not .


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Critter said:


> I'm surprised that no one has come up with the old and true red and white daredevil


 I bought at an ole school tin green tackle box at a yard sale about 25 yrs ago the lady told me it was her Dads and that sadly he had passed, it had some lures and ole hooks & bobbers & 1 daredevil lure that caught my eye I saved the whole tackle box intact the way I bought it however I took out the daredevil lure and hung it up with the other relics I have in my barn I've been tempted to use it in honor of the original owner but I would hate to get snagged up and lose it.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I’d say my favorite flies other than the buggers posted earlier. Are hares ear, prince and pheasant nymph’s. Really like the bead heads flashbacks type. I use these on smaller creeks. Drys would be double renegade, mosquitos, gnats, Adams( largest cutty I’ve ever landed at Kolob) and the occasional hoppers and damsels. San Juan worm, zebra’s and scuds on major tail waters. 

Someone said panther martins, I used those all the time on small creeks before I switched to fly fishing. 
I still believe I haven’t landed a fish using a mepps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

mepps used to be quite the staple. All I remember is how twisted my line would end up after using one. I haven't used a mepps in years, although I still have numerous in my tackle.

We just use buggers for everything, unless trolling for stripers. Then we only use buggers occasionally.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> mepps used to be quite the staple. All I remember is how twisted my line would end up after using one. I haven't used a mepps in years, although I still have numerous in my tackle.


I guess I have never had that problem. I do get that problem when I pitch tube jigs at Strawberry all day for some reason. Silver Mepps are also money for white bass. (Although the thread specified trout at the beginning.)


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Panther Martin, black or yellow with gold blades!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Silver Mepps are also money for white bass. (Although the thread specified trout at the beginning.)


They were working this afternoon on the white bass.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fly and a bubble has been doing work at Strawberry the last two weeks. 

Of course, seal buggers are the fly du jour. Golden olive spectrumized damsel has put some fish in the net as well. Lots of fish, actually. My wife and kids are seriously getting hooked. (No pun intended)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> They were working this afternoon on the white bass.


I need some of this in my life! Any working up the LoPro out of the state park yet?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I need some of this in my life! Any working up the LoPro out of the state park yet?


Didn't fish the river, so I'm not sure, but the whites were in hot and heavy along the outer dikes. Some areas had social distancing "challenges" from the crowds of anglers but there was still enough room to separate oneself.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Panther Martin, black or yellow with gold blades!!


 Yep, in #4.
.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

White curly tail grub is like cheating with UL whities. Cast, catch, cast, catch, cast, catch.


----------

